
Comcast starts throttling mobile video - blktiger
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/07/comcast-starts-throttling-mobile-video-will-charge-extra-for-hd-streams
======
dreamcompiler
Comcast has a mobile service?

~~~
naveen99
Yes it bundles with your broadband. And they have finally deployed gigabit
internet in some places (I just got it).

